# Aufbau 29er Cube Elite super HPC



## reijada (5. Juni 2018)

hallo,

da ich manchmal rein Interesse halber, nach einem Nachfolgerahmen für das Focus Raven meiner Tocher geguckt habe, liegt nun ein feiner Carbonrahmen in S von Cube in der Garage.
Der Preis und der Zustand waren so verlocken dass ich den jetzt schon gekauft habe.
Eigentlich genauso wie beim 26er.
Der Rahmen wiegt incl Schaltauge und Innenlager und liner nur 1127 g also nackt annähernd unter der magischen 1Kg Marke. 
Jetzt bin ich halt auf der Suche nach einer leichten Gabel und danach nach einem adäquaten LRS.
Die Frage schlechthin ist die:
Das Raven komplett  verkaufen oder einen großteil der Komponenten übernehmen.
Bis auf Rahmen, Laufräder und Gabel könnte ich (fast) alles wieder verwenden.


----------



## gloesianer (7. Juni 2018)

Sorry, wollte eine Nachricht schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (10. Juni 2018)

Manchmal gehts schneller als man denkt. 
Hab gestern tatsächlich schon eine ganz gute Gabel zu einem wie ich finde guten Preis ergattern können.


----------



## reijada (24. Juni 2018)

hallo,

Die Gabel ist angekommen, hab sie dann eigentlich weglegen wollen, aber die Neugier überwog. 
Steuerlager rein Gabel eingesteckt...dumm geguckt. 
Der Carbon Taperedschaft der Sid WC ist in dem Bereich wo bei dem Steuerrohr eigentlich das Lager sitzt noch nicht zylindrisch. 
Es lag ein paar mm im konischen Bereich. 
Nachdem ich einen etwas höheren Gabelkonus von Ritchey bekommen und die obere Steuersatzabdeckung von FSA innen leicht konisch gedremelt, geplant und geschliffen habe, passt alles. 
Sogar den Kompressionsring habe ich leicht bearbeitet. 
Eine Testmontage mit einem Vorbau samt Spacerturm zeigte keinerlei Spuren am Schaft. 
Jetzt gehts an die Laufräder, vielleicht hab ich da sogar schon welche.


----------



## reijada (6. Juli 2018)

...durch einen netten User hier im Forum habe ich jetzt auch schon einen, wie ich finde, spitzen LRS für das Rad bekommen.
Tune King/Kong mit sapim cx ray  Speichen und Notubes ztr Crest Felgen, (incl Tape und TL Ventilen 1336g!) der Freilauf ist für Shimano bis 10fach, was so auch gut ist, da die alte Kombi mit XO  schaltwerk und XX Kassette vom jetzigen übernommen wird.
Somit fehlen mir nur noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie ein Schaltauge für Sram Bremsleitung hinten und vielleicht steckachsen ohne Spannhebel 142/12 und 100/15
Falls jemand sowas zuhause rumliegen hat...


----------



## giant_r (6. Juli 2018)

in den letzten beitraegen bleibt ein wichtiger faktor voellig unbedacht:
w o  s i n d  d i e  b i l d e r ?


----------



## reijada (13. Juli 2018)

Ja, stimmt...
Ich hab alles gereinigt und schön in Luftpolsterfolie verpackt. 
Da niemand außer dir was schrieb, dachte ich dass der Aufbau für euch nicht so interessant schien. 
Die Tage wollte ich es eh mal für meine Tochter zusammenstecken.


----------



## giant_r (14. Juli 2018)

alle die es bisher nicht so interessiert haben könnte, warten ebenfalls auf fotos...
steck mal zusammen und los.
auch wenn es bis zu der groesse bei uns noch dauert, anregungen sind immer gut.


----------



## reijada (14. Juli 2018)

Gut, gut...

Kennst du das jetzige Rad meiner Tochter?
Focus Raven Carbon?
Gibts hier auch einen Aufbauthread. 
Wenn es bei euch noch dauert...


----------



## giant_r (14. Juli 2018)

ja, den aufbau vom focus kenne ich. auch ein schönes rad. auch das mx24.
das wird bei uns wohl die nächste groesse.
und da ist das orbea auch wieder einer der kandidaten, weil hier in spanien als ausgangsbasis gebraucht relativ guenstg zu bekommen....


----------



## reijada (14. Juli 2018)

Du kommst aus Spanien, nicht eben um die Ecke.
Aber zum biken gibts da bestimmt auch klasse Orte.

Hier sind mal paar Bilder.
Mit dem provisorischen sackschweren Vorbau und den X King sind es  jetzt ca 5,2 Kg.
Auf dem einen Bild ist das von mir bearbeitete Steuersatzoberteil.



Die Sattelrohrhöhe ist erstaunlicherweise sogar leicht niedriger als beim Raven. 
Radstand knapp unter 3cm länger, Oberrohrlänge knapp 2,5 cm mehr.  



Gut geschliffen ist halb gewonnen!

 
Und hier die Gorillas

 



Die X King sind übrigens mit 522/527g ziemlich leicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (25. Juli 2018)

Das nächste Teil wäre da. 
Ein günstig erworbener Syntace Duraflite mit 60,5mm breite. 
Diverse Kratzer von den Schellen habe ich abgeschliffen und poliert. 
Die Dekore fielen auch dem Fein zum Opfer, dadurch kann ich den Lenker „verkehrt“ herum montieren ohne dass es optisch verkehrt aussieht. 
Und leichter ist er jetzt bestimmt auch...so, knapp 0,7g.


----------



## reijada (26. Juli 2018)

...übrigens suche ich ein AXH 2090 Schaltauge für Sram. 
Falls einer eins hat


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (10. Februar 2019)

Hallöchen, 
möchte hier mal ein bisschen Bewegung in den tollen Aufbau bringen. 
Ich habe letztens ein Syntace flatforce Vorbau am 29er für Kids gesehen. Sieht wie ich finde klasse aus und auch für die Kids kompensiert er die Höhe sehr gut. Nur so als Idee. 
Grüße Toby


----------



## speedy27_de (16. Februar 2019)

Sehr cool. Der Rahmen ist klasse !


----------



## reijada (20. September 2020)

...bevor hier alles einschläft, nach den Herbstferien wird das Rad endlich final aufgebaut. 
meine Tochter ist dann doch ziemlich langsam gewachsen!


----------



## reijada (30. Oktober 2020)

Und da jetzt nach den Herbstferien ist....hab ich das Rad dann tatsächlich mal fertig.
Wider Erwarten passte die 150er Federleichtkurbel dann doch nicht in den Rahmen, deswegen hab ich dann eine 165er XT genommen, auch mit einer SLX Boost hab ich experimentiert, damit wäre aber die Kurbel leicht versetzt im Rahmen gelaufen.
Eigentlich sollte auch die 10 Speed X0 vom Focus übernommen werden.
Wegen der Bergaufperformance ist’s dann aber doch XX1 11x geworden. Von einem User hier im Forum erworben. Dazu gibts ein Oval KB von Garbaruk mit 28 Zähnen und die XT Kassette hat deren 46.
Die XTR Bremsen, Vorbau, Sattel, Stütze, und Klemme wurde vom Vorgängerbike umgebaut.
Die Sid WC ist auf 80mm getravelt, und mit dünnerem Öl und seeeehr wenig Luft auf das Gewicht meiner 11 Jährigen angepasst.
Die Notubes/ King Kong Laufräder sind wie immer mit Milch befüllt, und wie immer weigert sich der XKing anfangs dicht zu werden.
Leider ist die Tune Stüze am Limit, es kommt also in Kürze eine nette Carbon Chinastütze an‘s bike.
Lenker ist ein geschliffen und polierter Syntace Vector in knapp 610mm, richtig herum montiert übrigens. 
Sonntag geht es auf die erste Testfahrt, und morgen ein paar schöne Bilder.
Hier mal welche aus der Hüfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (3. November 2020)

...schade dass es keinerlei Anmerkungen gibt.


----------



## bastiyogi (3. November 2020)

finde das Bike echt klasse , wo seid ihr jetzt final beim Gewicht gelandet?
 MfG Basti


----------



## reijada (4. November 2020)

Hi Basti,

das Gewicht incl Flaschen und Garminhalter sowie Pedalen liegt bei 8,31Kg. Mit einer 36er Kassette und der leider zu schmalen Federleichtkurbel wäre die 8 unterboten worden. Für das recht schmale Budget aber ok.
Bei der Einstellfahrt funktionierte auch direkt alles auf Anhieb...das passiert eher selten


----------



## bastiyogi (4. November 2020)

das doch sportlich, dann viel Spass damit


----------



## euro910 (26. November 2020)

wow, schicker Flitzer
das Gewicht ist doch sensationell   
cool wenn man sowas selbst aufbauen kann
mfg Stefan


----------



## Erdnah (26. November 2020)

reijada schrieb:


> Gut, gut...
> 
> Kennst du das jetzige Rad meiner Tochter?
> Focus Raven Carbon?
> ...


Hallo
Ist das Focus jetzt zerlegt? Verkauft? Was ist diesbzgl der Status?
Erdnah


----------



## Binem (26. November 2020)

reijada schrieb:


> ...schade dass es keinerlei Anmerkungen gibt.


ich finde es klasse, das macht Lust auf einen Aufbau..


----------



## reijada (26. November 2020)

Danke für die Blumen!

ja, das Focus, bzw die meisten Teile davon, sind schon verkauft...waren sie eigentlich schon als das Rad damals fertig war


----------



## joglo (27. November 2020)

Super Bike, vielleicht kannst Du ja mal noch ein Bild posten wo man das Bike mal komplett oder gar im Einsatz sieht.


----------



## reijada (27. November 2020)

Klar gern,

Hier mal ein paar.
Was noch geändert wird ist ein GUB Carbon Garminhalter und die Stütze ist an der Grenze, dort kommt dann eine leichte ChinaCarbonSchlagmichtotStütze rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (4. Dezember 2020)

Update!

Die Tune Stütze ist jetzt zu kurz geworden, deshalb ist jetzt einen leicht gekürzte Elita one verbaut. War noch von der Vordropperpostzeit über. Ausserdem gab’s ein Sigma Blaze Rücklicht mit Bremslichtfunktion


----------



## reijada (15. August 2021)

Und nun ist die Zeit für eine dropper post gekommen.
Beim Stumpy hab ich’s aufgegeben die Vyron weiter zu fahren, da sie mehr bei Magura als am Rad ist, dort hebt und senkt jetzt eine AXS den Sattel. 
Nachdem sie wieder mal zurückkam verrichtet die 150er Vyron jetzt ihren Dienst am Würfel.


----------

